# ice?



## deano669203 (Nov 7, 2011)

Im from sparta area....any ice anywhere? looking to get out on the ice....farthest I want to go is like Cadillac area.....let me know.

Thanks,
Deano


----------



## AllOutdoorsMan (Dec 28, 2010)

Seems the only ice is in the UP right now...


----------



## Unbroken73 (Sep 14, 2011)

I read that people are getting out on the East Bay on Houghton Lake, but its not safe ice. Here is a link to that report:

http://bucsfishingreport.com/?p=467&fb_action_ids=10100959512471335&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_ref=above-post&fb_source=timeline_og&action_object_map=%7B%2210100959512471335%22%3A500532763324314%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210100959512471335%22%3A%22og.likes%22%7D&action_ref_map=%7B%2210100959512471335%22%3A%22above-post%22%7D


----------



## AllOutdoorsMan (Dec 28, 2010)

Unbroken73 said:


> I read that people are getting out on the East Bay on Houghton Lake, but its not safe ice. Here is a link to that report:
> 
> http://bucsfishingreport.com/?p=467&fb_action_ids=10100959512471335&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_ref=above-post&fb_source=timeline_og&action_object_map=%7B%2210100959512471335%22%3A500532763324314%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210100959512471335%22%3A%22og.likes%22%7D&action_ref_map=%7B%2210100959512471335%22%3A%22above-post%22%7D


I heard the same. Hoping it survived the weekend tho. Not so sure it did with the weather we had. Means I wouldn't have to drive clear to the UP to find ice.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Ice is not looking good with this rain.


----------



## AllOutdoorsMan (Dec 28, 2010)

jancoe said:


> Ice is not looking good with this rain.


I figured as much. We didn't have as much to start with, but what we did have disappeared quickly.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Lakes Cadillac and Mithcell were covered in ice yesterday, but it has been raining and in the high 30's to 40's the last two days. It will be awhile before I will attempt to get out with the forecast that I have saw.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I've checked my spots around Sparta and there aren't any lakes close to being ready yet.


----------



## Quad82 (May 8, 2012)

I have been working along the roads between Marquette, Munising and Escanoba. As much open water as ice. Was 40 today and 40 and raining all day yesterday. Heading home to Lansing Wednesday. Maybe take the boat out 1 last time.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

In the Immortal words of Steve at the Pefferlaw Hotel and resort on lovely Lake Simcoe, when I asked how the ice was, he replied "No Ice." 

Steve is a very nice old man, who unfortuanly has a touch of alzheimers. There was 12 inchs of ice at the time I asked. lol

When it comes to S/e lower.....No Ice.

J-


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

Your freezer 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## broad1kj (Jan 14, 2011)

No solid fishing ice in TC yet. But it is very cold and supposed to stay. So the next few days hopefully


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I just talked to Dave at Malcolm's Tackle Box in St Helen and he said the lake had a layer of punky ice but hopefully the 6-8 inches of heavy snow they just got will sink it and form good ice. He hoped by Sunday there might be some halfway decent ice for walkers.

Ken


----------



## OneGun (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm heading up to L'Anse/Baraga for the week. Can anyone tell me if it's a waste of effort to take my ice gear?


----------



## Ogre (Mar 21, 2003)

Per the postings, Lake Gogebic saw the permanent shacks out this week. They supposedly had 5-6 inches of ice but no snow. This latest snow I'm sure will help the sno-gos and will limit the ATV on the ice


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Guys fishing on East side of Lake Mitchell. Bays on other side not safe yet


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

There was also open water very close to the guy on Mitchell too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

